# NCAA Basketball



## Daylight

There's not really a thread on here discussing college basketball so I figured I'd start one. I'm a huge fan of Indiana basketball who just knocked knocked off number 1 Kentucky


----------



## foe

Syracuse Orange fan here. The news about Bernie Fine has been a downer.

I'm just looking forward to Big East conference play January.


----------



## foe

Syracuse ranked #1 for the third straight week. 

First Big East conference game for the Orange is Wednesday night versus Seton Hall(11-1).


----------



## foe

Syracuse still #1 at 17-0 after last night's win over Marquette. 

I still question their scoring ability. A lot of their perimeter/wing players go hot and cold through stretches. Fab Melo is always consistent at the defensive end, so that's good.


----------



## anonymid

Seems like it's time to bump this thread. 

UMass knocks off top-seeded Temple in the A-10 quarterfinals, and is now two wins away from its first NCAA appearance since '97-'98, when I was a freshman there. UMass now has 22 wins, but an at-large bid seems unlikely, so they probably need to pull out these next two games to get in. Go Minutemen!


----------



## 50piecesteve

GO Bucks!!!!!!


----------



## CWe

Louisville Cardinals is who im rooting for !!!
love Peyton Siva


----------



## pehrj

I'm a pretty big UK fan. Hope this is the year they can win it all.


----------



## anonymid

UMass didn't make it (no surprise), but at least my other school, Vermont, did get in. Go Catamounts!


----------



## foe

Syracuse center Fab Melo is out of the tournament. He was ruled ineligible for the remainder of the season. That's going to hurt them badly.

The school just had the best regular season in their history but was filled with off the court issues.


----------



## melissa75

I'm going for Baylor...hoping they make it to at least Elite 8 again. However, they have to get past Kentucky in that match-up :/.


----------



## Vance

I like Missouri to make a nice run this year


----------



## CWe

Feel bad for Syracuse too!


----------



## anonymid

Vermont becomes the first team in Dayton to actually hold on to its big lead (last night was absolutely crazy!). Looking forward to seeing the Catamounts take their best shot at Carolina!


----------



## Winds

anonymid said:


> Vermont becomes the first team in Dayton to actually hold on to its big lead (last night was absolutely crazy!). Looking forward to seeing the Catamounts take their best shot at Carolina!


Thankfully no T.J Sorrentine or former Player of the Year Candidate Taylor Coppenrath for Vermont.


----------



## foe

:haha #2 Duke bounced in the 1st Round

#2 Mizzou also out.

#1 Syracuse had a scare last night. Was down for much of the game until late in the second half. There were some controversial calls late in the game too.

Go Team Orange!!! .....and also go Tar Heels.


----------



## melissa75

foe said:


> :haha *#2 Duke bounced in the 1st Round*
> 
> #2 Mizzou also out.
> 
> #1 Syracuse had a scare last night. Was down for much of the game until late in the second half. There were some controversial calls late in the game too.
> 
> Go Team Orange!!! .....and also go Tar Heels.


Wasn't that just great?! I LOVE that Duke is out already :lol. Don't care for Mizzou, either.

Go Baylor .


----------



## The Professor

^Yes me too I HATE Duke! That was awesome! Norfolk State upset was fun to watch too.

I'm a UConn fan but they were all too selfish this year that's why they are out. I'm pulling for South Florida now to rep the big east!... on TNT right now


----------



## WhoDey85

Did anyone see that one guy's sign in the crowd in the Duke vs Lehigh game? It said something like " WE ARE RIDICULOUS LEHIGH!" Thought it was funny and I'm glad to see Duke out of there too. 

Lets go Murray State!


----------



## Winds

Yeah I seen that sign.

I was happy Duke went out, and was pulling for Lehigh the whole game. They even had some of the Tarheel fans stay from their early game and root for Lehigh against DUKE lol. MIZZ losing damaged my bracket but it was a good game. I can't believe 2 15 seeds just beat the 2 seeds. This has been a fun day


----------



## Buerhle

EastWinds said:


> Yeah I seen that sign.
> 
> I was happy Duke went out, and was pulling for Lehigh the whole game. They even had some of the Tarheel fans stay from their early game and root for Lehigh against DUKE lol. MIZZ losing damaged my bracket but it was a good game. I can't believe 2 15 seeds just beat the 2 seeds. This has been a fun day


Me neither. Can't believe it.


----------



## WhoDey85

Wow that's a tough way to lose the game for Notre Dame. I follow Xavier pretty closely as I live in Cincinnati. Tu Holloway is the real deal I just don't like him as a person, he talks too much trash and called himself and his teammates some gangstas after the XU/UC brawl.


----------



## anonymid

Glad to see the two A-10 teams advance. St. Bonaventure put up a pretty good fight, too, considering they were a 14 seed.

As for Temple, I don't mind that they lost, seeing as they're bolting the conference. Boo.


----------



## The Professor

WhoDey85 said:


> Wow that's a tough way to lose the game for Notre Dame. I follow Xavier pretty closely as I live in Cincinnati. Tu Holloway is the real deal I just don't like him as a person, he talks too much trash and called himself and his teammates some gangstas after the XU/UC brawl.


Yeah that was awful, I hate to see the refs end the game that way, even though it technically was the correct call.



anonymid said:


> Glad to see the two A-10 teams advance. St. Bonaventure put up a pretty good fight, too, considering they were a 14 seed.
> 
> As for Temple, I don't mind that they lost, seeing as they're bolting the conference. Boo.


Hey, I feel the same away about Syracuse and WV for leaving the big east. If it wasn't for them leaving (and pitt), temple would be staying put... so bottom line: f*** the ACC! ...and ND


----------



## 50piecesteve

Madness!!!! Go buckeyesssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anonymid

The Professor said:


> Hey, I feel the same away about Syracuse and WV for leaving the big east. If it wasn't for them leaving (and pitt), temple would be staying put... so bottom line: f*** the ACC! ...and ND


I thought it was bad enough when Boston College left, but with Pitt and especially Syracuse now leaving, the Big East that I knew growing up is officially dead.


----------



## BarryLyndon

I was watching the Thunder game and switching to the Kansas game during commercials. Go Big 12!..or 10..


----------



## melissa75

anonymid said:


> I thought it was bad enough when Boston College left, but with Pitt and especially Syracuse now leaving, the Big East that I knew growing up is officially dead.


I hate all these conference changes . My school (A&M) is moving to the SEC from the Big 12. Makes me sad. I don't know how I'm going to be able to cheer for the SEC when I've hated them for so long.


----------



## anonymid

melissa75 said:


> I hate all these conference changes . My school (A&M) is moving to the SEC from the Big 12. Makes me sad. I don't know how I'm going to be able to cheer for the SEC when I've hated them for so long.


Yeah, all the changes are going to take some getting used to. UMass is moving to the MAC for football, where we're going to have no natural geographic rivals to speak of. Temple was going to be our closest thing to an in-conference rival, since at least they're in the east, too, and we already have a decent rivalry with them in basketball. But since they're moving to the Big East for football as well, UMass is going to be alone on an island in the MAC--a New England school in a rust-belt conference. :sigh


----------



## foe

Syracuse advanced to the Sweet 16. :yay


----------



## PaysageDHiver

I go to Mizzou, and people on campus last night were in utter shock. The air was sucked out of this place. Then everyone went drinking.


----------



## The Professor

^the south/midwest must be awesome... especially for someone with SA... or maybe just me. If you say hi to someone when walking by here you'll get a cold "fu*k off" stare 90% of the time.


----------



## anonymid

One of my Yahoo brackets is in the 99th percentile! :eek

And I've got a very high possible-points-remaining total, too, since my elite eight is still completely intact . . .


----------



## anonymid

anonymid said:


> One of my Yahoo brackets is in the 99th percentile! :eek
> 
> And I've got a very high possible-points-remaining total, too, since my elite eight is still completely intact . . .


Still in the 99th percentile! Correctly picked Cincy over FSU, and moved up about 10,000 places to 5,169th overall. Still have my elite eight intact! :boogie


----------



## melissa75

^Wow, you're doing great! Keep it up .


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I didn't do my bracket on Yahoo, used ESPN instead. Doing better than the President(edit, we're tied.)! I'm in 131,052 place, the 98th percentile, 12 of my Sweet Sixteen are there. 

I have all the #1's in the Final Four, Kentucky over Syracuse. My best pick so far has been NC State, I have them beating Kansas and going to the Elite Eight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

melissa75 said:


> ^Wow, you're doing great! Keep it up .


Hey, stop posting exactly when I do. :mum :b


----------



## melissa75

the cheat said:


> Hey, stop posting exactly when I do. :mum :b


I'll post when I want to! :wife

I should have done a bracket .


----------



## 50piecesteve

foe said:


> Syracuse advanced to the Sweet 16. :yay


Their time is running out ha..ha..ha :evil


----------



## anonymid

UMass is in the final four!

. . . of the NIT. :lol

Ah well, I'll take it. Exciting comeback from 17 down in the second half against Drexel tonight to advance to the semifinals at Madison Square Garden next week.


----------



## WhoDey85

There are six teams that are in the sweet sixteen that are within a one hundred mile radius from where I live. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Winds

Carolina and NCST are the only local teams still alive in the tourney. The NCST fans are going nuts over making it into the Sweet 16. They have a lot of causal fans jumping on their bandwagon around here. Carolina chances of winning have decrease greatly with the Kendall Marshall injury. Hope he plays or else the Tarheels will have to go to Justin Watts or move Barnes to the point guard. Being a realist, if either of the two happen, they have no shot of making it to the Final Four.


----------



## CWe

Michigan State and Louisville is gonna be a crazy game. All be sad with whichever team loses because there both my favorite! can't wait. Everyoen enjoy the games


----------



## foe

Wisconsin shot lights out and almost beat Syracuse but lost by one point. 

Syracuse played a much better game, the Badgers were just hitting every shot from downtown.

3 down, 3 more to go for the Orange.


----------



## BarryLyndon

I think Syracuse could've got a better look at the basket. It looked like they were going for a three


----------



## Cubby

Think Indiana can knock off Kentucky? UK was in trouble for awhile last week against Iowa State, AND it was essentially a home game for them playing in Louisville. Now they'll be in Atlanta.


----------



## Winds

Last night games were crazy. 3 out of the 4 teams that won blew some pretty big leads. Carolina was up on Ohio 26-11 and had to go to overtime just to win and Baylor was over Xavier 22-4 and came close to losing as well. My Tarheels looked pretty bad without Marshall. If it wasn't for Stillman White doing a nice job of managing the game they would have lost. Although it may not look like much, his 6 assist and 0 turnovers on a night were the team had 20 was huge for them.


----------



## foe

Syracuse knocked off by OSU. At least it was to a good team.

Kinda sucked that Melo got suspended right before the tournament. Could have just made the suspension earlier maybe even before the Big East tourny.


----------



## 50piecesteve

Buckeyes are going to the Final 4


----------



## TheRob

My alma mater (Kansas) returns to the Final Four. We rematch with a full strength Ohio State this time.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Kentucky's got this.


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> Kentucky's got this.


Agreed.


----------



## Vance

Yeah the Kendall Marshall injury and UNC's loss really makes me think the cats will win it all


----------



## Ironpain

Hate to spoil an underdog upset but Kentucky has this, now that's just me, Kansas could surprise but honestly I have to go with Kentucky, I would have actually liked to have seen Syracuse make it, I was really rooting and hoping they would though but have to give props to those teams that did make it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The talent on this UK team is utterly ridiculous...has there been a more dominant college team?


----------



## minimized

Final is zzzzzzzzzzzz

I dislike Kentucky, but what I dislike more is boring/predictable games. Give me some unpredictability.

Oh well, at least it looks like I picked my bracket right for once.


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> The talent on this UK team is utterly ridiculous...has there been a more dominant college team?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


>


How do you think this UK will compare, in history? Imagine if these guys came back for another year, the way that UNLV team did?


----------



## foe

I'm gonna watch some women's basketball tonight.

Not really watching it for the game but for Ms. Skyler Diggins. :love2


----------



## Loveless

I am probably the biggest college basketball fan here. I'm nott rying to brag btu I knw every team who's won the title. When I go to sleep at night.... I set my glasses on the ESPN college basketball encyclopedia. I am a die hard. I love Louisville. I was ahppy to pay back Sparty for 09. 09 was bad. It sucked the life out of my month when we lost 3 years ago aha. To pay them back was epic. Then that win against Florida.... we got lucky but I was so happy we won. The Kentucky game wasn't as bad as I thought it would be either. I think we could win it all next year. We won't but one can dream lol. Indiana is great next year I believe so OP is gonna love the Hooisers lol. UMass was epic in the 90's. Maybe for that one fan they could be good eh? The A-10 is fun to watch. Living in the Omaha area it was nice to see Creighton do well. I love seeing the Valley look good. I think next year is gonna be epic. Go Cards . I'll keep this thread alive lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope UNC and Duke play again on Friday. I'm foaming at the mouth just thinking about it.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC is kicking a** and I'm loving it. :banana


----------



## Darktower776

For some reason Mike Brey and Notre Dame have had K and Duke's number since joining the ACC. They say styles make fights so I guess ND's style just causes Duke problems.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC vs Virginia tomorrow should be a good one, looking forward to it.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I really enjoy watching the underdog teams for some reason. Upsets are always entertaining.


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> UNC vs Virginia tomorrow should be a good one, looking forward to it.


That will be an interesting match up. You just watching the ACC Tourney or others too? I used to love watching the old Big East Tourney before it broke up a couple of years ago. ACC Tourney is definitely great though. Is UNC your team?


----------



## Darktower776

LichtLune said:


> I really enjoy watching the underdog teams for some reason. Upsets are always entertaining.


The upsets and buzzer beaters are the majority of the fun of the NCAA Tourney. The first couple of rounds are always entertaining.


----------



## Kevin001

Darktower776 said:


> That will be an interesting match up. You just watching the ACC Tourney or others too? I used to love watching the old Big East Tourney before it broke up a couple of years ago. ACC Tourney is definitely great though. Is UNC your team?


I watch it all. Yeah UNC is my team. They beat us during the regular season, we need this win. It will be a big boost heading into the tourney. But Brogdon is a stud.


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> I watch it all. Yeah UNC is my team. They beat us during the regular season, we need this win. It will be a big boost heading into the tourney. But Brogdon is a stud.


When UNC is clicking on all cylinders they are definitely one of the best in the country if not the best. They have a good chance of winning it all.

Brogdon is a stud, I agree, and Virginia plays like a well oiled machine most of the time. That defense is really good. My team is Louisville so you can imagine I'm pretty bummed due to the self imposed post season ban. They wouldn't have won it all but had the horses to do some damage, especially after the last several seasons of success- Final 4, Championship, Sweet 16, and Elite 8. It sucks.

Virginia is great during the regular season but they along with Villanova, Pittsburgh, G-town, Notre Dame, and a few others flame out early in the NCAAT way too often for my liking. I guess the teams or styles just aren't built for consistent success in March.


----------



## Kevin001

Darktower776 said:


> When UNC is clicking on all cylinders they are definitely one of the best in the country if not the best. They have a good chance of winning it all.
> 
> Brogdon is a stud, I agree, and Virginia plays like a well oiled machine most of the time. That defense is really good. My team is Louisville so you can imagine I'm pretty bummed due to the self imposed post season ban. They wouldn't have won it all but had the horses to do some damage, especially after the last several seasons of success- Final 4, Championship, Sweet 16, and Elite 8. It sucks.
> 
> Virginia is great during the regular season but they along with Villanova, Pittsburgh, G-town, Notre Dame, and a few others flame out early in the NCAAT way too often for my liking. I guess the teams or styles just aren't built for consistent success in March.


Sorry about your team, I think I would of cried if that was my team when I heard the self-imposed ban. Its ok when you know before the season but when you have a good team and it happens during the season that hurts. I think they would of been a sweet 16 team.

I think UV is the 4th best team, they have a great team and I think they have a chance of a final four or better depending on who they play. I think the best teams are UNC. MSU, KU, and UV. The game tonight will be a huge test for both teams, I can't wait .


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, this is a good game. Come on Carolina.


----------



## Kevin001

Michigan State got snubbed. Definitely deserved a #1 seed.


----------



## Darktower776

Wow that IS surprising that MSU didn't get a #1 seed. Usually a team like MSU winning the Big 10 tourney would be a lock for a 1. Not to mention how all the talking heads always slurp over the Big 10. I think they deserve it over Oregon.

Anyone sold on this year's UK team? 

They go as Tyler Ulis goes. If he goes down for some reason then I think they're toast. With him and Murray playing well they could go reasonably far but they lack a consistent inside presence. 

I would be happy with someone other than the blue bloods winning the Championship this season though.


----------



## Kevin001

Darktower776 said:


> Anyone sold on this year's UK team?


They scare me. We might have to play them in the sweet 16.


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> They scare me. We might have to play them in the sweet 16.


Oh I would so be cheering for UNC if that happens. I think if Paige can stay out of that slump he went through earlier and play to the level I know he can then that would be a huge key.

Also I think UNC's talented bigs like Meeks could potentially have a field day against Skal Labisierre and Uk's other bigs. UNC definitely has the advantage in the front court- at least on paper. If not UNC then I hope IU (I think they're in the same region) takes out UK.


----------



## Daylight

I can't believe I started this thread over 4 years ago on the night Indiana upset #1 Kentucky on a buzzer beater. Time goes by fast. It sucks.


----------



## Kevin001

Darktower776 said:


> Oh I would so be cheering for UNC if that happens. I think if Paige can stay out of that slump he went through earlier and play to the level I know he can then that would be a huge key.
> 
> Also I think UNC's talented bigs like Meeks could potentially have a field day against Skal Labisierre and Uk's other bigs. UNC definitely has the advantage in the front court- at least on paper. If not UNC then I hope IU (I think they're in the same region) takes out UK.


Yeah you're probably right but its still a scary match up. Crazy things do happen.


----------



## Kevin001

Time for the women's bracket. :banana UCONN 4 straight? I think so.


----------



## WhoDey85

I have Maryland and Xavier in the finals. Who's with me?!


----------



## Kevin001

WhoDey85 said:


> I have Maryland and Xavier in the finals. Who's with me?!


Bold picks, I like it. All chalk for me. Kansas and UNC. UNC winning ofc.


----------



## WhoDey85

Kevin001 said:


> Bold picks, I like it. All chalk for me. Kansas and UNC. UNC winning ofc.


Good luck! Probably better picks than mine. :grin2:


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Time for the women's bracket. :banana UCONN 4 straight? I think so.


I wish they would cancel the women's bracket. No one cares about this.


----------



## Kevin001

BrianPeppers said:


> I wish they would cancel the women's bracket. No one cares about this.


I love it. Basketball is basketball.


----------



## euphoria04

WhoDey85 said:


> I have Maryland and Xavier in the finals. Who's with me?!


Think I'll be going Xavier as well, my fellow Ohio native


----------



## Darktower776

This year is so wide open that I'm not even comfortable making a prediction for the Final 4 or Championship. lol. It really could be any number of teams this season.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, Yale might actually pull off the upset.


----------



## rdrr

I really enjoy watching these small schools fight against the national powerhouses. Cant wait til a 16 seed beats a number 1.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm highly frustrated with UNC right now. They better get their sh*t together for the 2nd half.


----------



## Kevin001

Crazy win for Providence, good game.


----------



## Darktower776

Wichita State takes out Arizona. The Shockers are solid with Van Vleet and Baker and of course Coach Marshall.


----------



## euphoria04

Anyone here still have a perfect bracket? ...Bueller?


----------



## Winds

I'm 15-1. Purdue not being able to hold on, got me. I usually always pick against them too, but I didn't trust Iowa State much either, so I had them in the Sweet 16.


----------



## Evo1114

Wichita State should go a long way. They are a 3 or 4 seed disguised as a 11, highly under-seeded (thanks to injuries and the conference they play in). (Of course, they'll probably lose on Saturday, just because).


----------



## euphoria04

Winds said:


> I'm 15-1. Purdue not being able to hold on, got me. I usually always pick against them too, but I didn't trust Iowa State much either, so I had them in the Sweet 16.


Same record, but Baylor got me instead of Purdue.

Purdue looked like complete trash near the end there.


----------



## Evo1114

For me, I picked Purdue (Sweet 16) and Iona. Oops. Otherwise it's looking good after day one. I didn't pick any upsets today...only lower seeds I picked today were Cincy, VCU & Michigan. Badgers play tonight ya know. Hold your excitement, just a few hours away!


----------



## euphoria04

euphoria04 said:


> Same record, but Baylor got me instead of Purdue.
> 
> Purdue looked like complete trash near the end there.


Bout to be 15-2 now courtesy of these bum *** Dayton Flyers. Last time I rep a homer team


----------



## Kevin001

I have 4 losses but as long as UNC wins it all I could care less.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I hope Middle Tennessee Beats Michigan State


----------



## Kevin001

^^ That would be epic. The favorite going out 1st rd. Biggest upset ever. 

First big upset California goes down.


----------



## Kevin001

Sh*t just got real, wow! Biggest upset ever! I love this!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Way to represent Conference USA Middle Tennessee Blue Raiders...


----------



## Darktower776

Glad MTSU took out Sparty. The law of averages caught up to Izzo as well. No matter how good you are you're going to get upset sometime in the NCAAT.


----------



## Darktower776

Indiana vs. Kentucky tomorrow.

Who you got?

I'm hoping IU takes out UK.


----------



## Evo1114

This Badgers/Pitt game is atrocious.


----------



## Kevin001

Darktower776 said:


> Indiana vs. Kentucky tomorrow.
> 
> Who you got?
> 
> I'm hoping IU takes out UK.


I think UK will win but I hope IU wins because I'm a UNC fan. I think IU would be an easier matchup for us.



Evo1114 said:


> This Badgers/Pitt game is atrocious.


Worst game of the 1st round? Probably so.


----------



## Evo1114

Well, it was (really) ugly, but I'll take it.


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> I think UK will win but I hope IU wins because I'm a UNC fan. I think IU would be an easier matchup for us.


Yeah I'm thinking UK will win but I hope I'm wrong. Agree on IU being an easier matchup for UNC than Uk would be. Well IU hasn't been past the sweet 16 in over a decade so there is that.

Stephen F. Austin upsets WVU.

Like I said earlier in the thread Pitt is one of those teams that almost always flames out early in the NCAAT. I'm wondering if the other teams like Villanova will follow history of early exits as well.


----------



## Evo1114

Wow. Tough break for Cincinnati. Holy crap.


----------



## SA go0n

Rough day for the state of Michigan. Good thing I'm a ND fan. :grin2:


----------



## PineconeMachine

Middle Tennessee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## euphoria04

Evo1114 said:


> Wow. Tough break for Cincinnati. Holy crap.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, Duke better not blow this.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I want Yale to beat Duke


----------



## Darktower776

IU over UK! Glad to see the cats go home early.


----------



## Kevin001

Darktower776 said:


> IU over UK! Glad to see the cats go home early.


Same here. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

UNC better step their game up.


----------



## Kevin001

SFA is making this interesting.


----------



## Darktower776

Irish end Stone Cold- er- I mean Stephen F. Austin's attempt at a Cinderella run with a tip in near the buzzer.


----------



## Kevin001

UNI trying to pull off the upset. A lot of people have A&M in their final 4.


----------



## Evo1114

Let's go Badgers! Stop missing easy shots (including free throws). Unreal.

Clang, clang, clang...whistle, foul.


----------



## SA go0n

So how's your bracket doing?


----------



## Kevin001

What did I just witness? UNI has to be kicking themselves.


----------



## Evo1114

Come on! Don't know if i can take overtime.


----------



## Evo1114

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOO! WHat a shot!


----------



## Kevin001

I'm glad Wisconsin won. Just one less opponent my Tar Heels have to worry about.


----------



## Evo1114

But the Badgers knocked UNC out last year.


----------



## WhoDey85

Koenig just busted my bracket. :mum 


Can't believe it, that is a really good Xavier team.


----------



## Kevin001

Evo1114 said:


> But the Badgers knocked UNC out last year.


That was last year, lol. It would be so different this year.


----------



## NahMean

As a fan & alum of UNI this is the most pathetic thing I have ever witnessed in the history of basketball. Please tell me what I just witness was a nightmare & did not really happen. I'd much rather gotten blown off the court then to lose in that fashion. They were up by like double digits with 44 secs or somewhere along that line? And because we couldn't inbound a f***ing pass? That has to be the biggest collapse in basketball history....if not damn near.


----------



## WhoDey85

NahMean said:


> As a fan & alum of UNI this is the most pathetic thing I have ever witnessed in the history of basketball. Please tell me what I just witness was a nightmare & did not really happen. I'd much rather gotten blown off the court then to lose in that fashion. They were up by like double digits with 44 secs or somewhere along that line? And because we couldn't inbound a f***ing pass? That has to be the biggest collapse in basketball history....if not damn near.


Yeah, that's tough. I didn't get to to see it as I was crappin my pants watching the Xavier game. I saw they were up by like ten with 28 secs left. Wow, talk about a emotional roller coaster from the half court buzzer beater (that was awesome) to that. It's been a crazy tournament. Highly entertaining.


----------



## Kevin001

Sweet 16 is going to be awesome. I'm so excited.


----------



## Winds

That last block of games really lived up to the name March Madness.


----------



## WhoDey85

The only thing missing is Gus Johnson making the calls. He would of had a heart attack I think. 


2k post!


----------



## Darktower776

ACC representing with a NCAAT record 6 teams in the Sweet 16. 

That UNI game had to be really tough as a fan to watch. I didn't see it but heard that they lost a big lead with under a minute to go.

For me seeing the end of the ND/SFA game was the highlight. I notice Oregon just managed to escape and upset as well.


----------



## Kevin001

Nova is a legit title contender, they are nice.


----------



## Kevin001

Oregon is better than I thought. This tournament is getting good. A number of teams can win it all.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn I was rooting for Wisconsin. Oh well, lets go UNC.


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> Damn I was rooting for Wisconsin. Oh well, lets go UNC.


Yeah that was a crazy ending there and a choke job by Wisky. Once that TO turned into an ND layup it was over. I'm rooting for UNC to take out IU as well.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yep.

The women's tourney is crazy. South Carolina goes down, Kentucky, and Notre Dame is in trouble. Crazy night.


----------



## Kevin001

Today's games should be good. Tomorrow not so much. I would be shocked if either UNC or Virginia lost tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Villanova! Wow! Great win/upset.


----------



## Darktower776

Agreed. Nice win by Nova. The Nova/Oklahoma game should be entertaining.


----------



## SA go0n

Crazy comeback by the Cuse, hope they can finish.


----------



## Kevin001

Cuse win! I'm so happy. Its North Carolina's tournament to lose now.


----------



## Darktower776

Wow did not expect Cuse to be in the freaking Final Four. UVA style does them in at times with the slow down ball.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC should win tomorrow. Nova vs Oklahoma is a toss up. I'm going for Nova though.


----------



## Kevin001

Its almost final 4 time! :banana


----------



## Kevin001

Nova vs UNC. It should be a good one.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC is really making me mad right now. They have to play better.


----------



## M0rbid

crazy game. congrats to villanova....


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I want to cry so bad. The better team won I guess. :crying:


----------



## Evo1114

Eh. I didn't care who won regardless. Another year where I'd prefer some huge scandal and have the championship be tarnished for the rest of eternity.

I wonder though...why do people cry at the end of sporting events? Like, fine, the players can. But why do grown adult fans of teams?


----------



## andretti

Evo1114 said:


> Eh. I didn't care who won regardless. Another year where I'd prefer some huge scandal and have the championship be tarnished for the rest of eternity.
> 
> I wonder though...why do people cry at the end of sporting events? Like, fine, the players can. But why do grown adult fans of teams?


i dont know why. ive never cried over a sporting event and im a die hard. some people just like to cry . its okay i guess.

crazy finish to this game. didnt care who won . just happy it was a good one.


----------



## Kevin001

Evo1114 said:


> I wonder though...why do people cry at the end of sporting events? Like, fine, the players can. But why do grown adult fans of teams?


Its tough. When you are a die hard fan it gets emotional. You've been a fan for such a long time and to see your team lose.......ugh. Its hard to understand if your not a die hard fan.


----------



## Evo1114

I can even understand crying with losing. It was the chick in the VILLANOVA student section who was bawling that I couldn't understand.


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ I want to cry so bad. The better team won I guess. :crying:


Sorry, Kevin. That's a really tough way to lose a let alone for the national championship. It was one of the best champ games I've ever seen though. Right down to the wire. I was hoping for OT myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Darktower776 said:


> Sorry, Kevin. That's a really tough way to lose a let alone for the national championship. It was one of the best champ games I've ever seen though. Right down to the wire. I was hoping for OT myself.


Its cool. Sucks though, worse way to lose. It might be awhile until we're back on this stage especially with all the allegations going on.


----------



## AngelClare

What at amazing win. Buzzer beater shot.

I was rooting for Nova. UNC has won plenty. 

I can't help but admire these guys playing well under so much pressure. Imagine taking that shot. And imagine what it must be like to be Kris Jenkins on the Villanova campus. You're a hero. He must get a ton of women. Professors probably just give him an A for everything. lol


----------



## Kevin001

Grayson Allen is staying another year? Mind as well give Duke the Championship already.


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> Grayson Allen is staying another year? Mind as well give Duke the Championship already.


Grayson still has more people to trip during games.


----------



## Darktower776

AngelClare said:


> What at amazing win. Buzzer beater shot.
> 
> I was rooting for Nova. UNC has won plenty.
> 
> I can't help but admire these guys playing well under so much pressure. Imagine taking that shot. And imagine what it must be like to be Kris Jenkins on the Villanova campus. You're a hero. He must get a ton of women. Professors probably just give him an A for everything. lol


The thing about that shot, and not to take anything away from Jenkins, is that since they were tied it took some of the pressure off. If he missed it they still go to OT so it wasn't the end of the world. Nova did what they needed to and got into a position to score in the 4 seconds they had left. Which he did. Still a spectacular shot and way to win the championship.


----------



## Kevin001

Darktower776 said:


> Grayson still has more people to trip during games.


He might be the best returning player in the nation. He will be the most hated and loved player since JJ Redick.


----------



## Kevin001

My UNC is not getting any attention....just what I want.


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> My UNC is not getting any attention....just what I want.


Yeah they are lavishing most of the attention on UK and Duke. Well Duke did lose last night near the buzzer so they won't be #1 anymore so there's that.

There have been some great early season big games with many of them coming down to the wire. The IU/Kansas game was good, this Duke/Kansas game, and the KU/MSU game too.


----------



## Kevin001

Darktower776 said:


> Yeah they are lavishing most of the attention on UK and Duke. Well Duke did lose last night near the buzzer so they won't be #1 anymore so there's that.
> 
> There have been some great early season big games with many of them coming down to the wire. The IU/Kansas game was good, this Duke/Kansas game, and the KU/MSU game too.


Kentucky and Duke healthy are monsters but UNC can hang with them.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC looking good tonight, we will be tough to beat this year.


----------



## Winds

There's nothing like hearing Walton talk about volcanoes, famous authors, 80s TV shows, and surf boards in Hawaii, with the occasional opinion about the game he's calling. He even rambles on through technical issues and the camera cutting away. It's funny watching them return with him still going off on his rant like they never left. He's truly the GOAT commentator.


----------



## Kevin001

Tough loss for my UNC team....oh well just learn from it I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

UCLA can ball, they proved it today against Kentucky. That kid Ball is a stud.


----------



## Kevin001

Duke is a whole new animal with Tatum back.


----------



## Kevin001

How about the lady Huskies? Everyone thought UCONN would have a drop off....nope.


----------



## Kevin001

Grayson Allen is on one. I'm a UNC fan but damn Duke got some talent this year.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC vs Kentucky......can't wait.


----------



## Kevin001

Tough loss for my UNC team today...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Grayson Allen at it again, seems like just his natural reaction to me.


----------



## Kevin001

Nova is legit, they could actually repeat. Hart is the man, special.


----------



## Kevin001

UCONN women 90 straight wins? So crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

I know Giles has been injured but I have been so unimpressed with him. He needs to be big time for Duke to go far this year.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

great come back for utep mens basketball


----------



## Limmy

Go North Dakota State!!!


----------



## Kevin001

College basketball is a mess right now, no clear cut dominant team.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge loss by Kansas, they need more help upfront.


----------



## Limmy

Kevin001 said:


> College basketball is a mess right now, no clear cut dominant team.


lol so true! At least it will make March Madness more interesting


----------



## Kevin001

Duke-UNC this thursday lets get it.


----------



## thetown

Go Duke!


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah Duke won.....whatever.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win for Kansas and shout out to the lady Huskies....100 straight wins...damn.


----------



## Kevin001

Duke is finally looking like Duke.


----------



## Kevin001

Losing Kenny Williams for the season hurts big time.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win for my UNC team tonight, we have to stay healthy for the rest of the season if we want to win this thing.


----------



## Kevin001

Louisville at UNC tonight, UNC has to win. Huge game.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win for my UNC team, so happy.


----------



## Kevin001

Down goes Gonzaga, about time them scrubs got exposed.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC is playing like sh*t right now, they deserve to lose.


----------



## euphoria04

I cannot wait for March Madness this year, super ****ing excited


----------



## Kevin001

So excited for Duke vs UNC Saturday......UNC better win.


----------



## Kevin001

I so wanted to see Plum chased that Pistol Pete record. But since she got knocked out the conference tourney so fast she has no shot.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

heartbreaking loss to utep vs old dominion


----------



## thetown

when unc says that they're going to beat duke next time


----------



## Kevin001

UNC needs to play some D damn.


----------



## Kevin001

Phew what a game.....UNC is the best. We going all the way this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Another Duke-Carolina game would be nice.


----------



## Kevin001

Kevin001 said:


> Another Duke-Carolina game would be nice.


There is a God. 0:clap


----------



## Kevin001

Wow tough loss to swallow.....I just hope UNC can bounce back and win the NCAA Tournament.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm a huge UNC fan but even I don't think we deserve a #1 seed. But hey I'll take it.


----------



## Kevin001

Duke is looking good, like the team everyone thought they would be.


----------



## Kevin001

Almost time for the brackets to be released....so excited.


----------



## euphoria04

Kevin001 said:


> Almost time for the brackets to be released....so excited.


Same. I scheduled off work Thursday and Friday for the games lmao. Hype is through the roof.


----------



## Kevin001

euphoria04 said:


> Same. I scheduled off work Thursday and Friday for the games lmao. Hype is through the roof.


I got Friday and Sunday off. :grin2:

Should be a good tournament...always my favorite sporting event. :clap


----------



## Kevin001

UNC got a nice side of the bracket. UCLA or Kentucky as a potential threat. UCLA is just a fitness team and has no defense and Kentucky is young and turnover prone. UNC has this, lets go.


----------



## Kevin001

Both (women and men) my brackets are filled out....I'm ready.


----------



## euphoria04

Kevin001 said:


> Both (women and men) my brackets are filled out....I'm ready.


Screenshot?


----------



## Kevin001

euphoria04 said:


> Screenshot?


Hope you can read my handwriting.....

Men










Women


----------



## Kevin001

Its all most here! So excited!


----------



## euphoria04

^ Cool thanks man. Big surprises on your bracket for me are Oregon over Louisville (after the Boucher injury), and M. Tenn. advancing to sweet 16. Guess you're a big MT believer :grin2:


I'm over here enjoying the last few hours of my bracket remaining perfect before it gets decimated. :')


----------



## euphoria04

Kevin001 said:


> Hope you can read my handwriting.....
> 
> Men


You have the same Final Four and champion as President Obama: https://www.obama.org/wp-content/uploads/both-brackets-2017-v4-men.jpg


----------



## Kevin001

euphoria04 said:


> You have the same Final Four and champion as President Obama: https://www.obama.org/wp-content/uploads/both-brackets-2017-v4-men.jpg


Great minds think a like. :grin2:

But how epic would that be? I would kill myself if we lost that game, I also would love that Nova rematch.


----------



## Limmy

WOW! UNC Wilmington is off to a good start!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yep


----------



## Kevin001

Nothing too crazy today...Middle Tennessee and Xavier had the biggest upsets. Got a feeling tomorrow will have more upsets.



euphoria04 said:


> Guess you're a big MT believer :grin2:


:grin2:


----------



## euphoria04

Kevin001 said:


> Nothing too crazy today...Middle Tennessee and Xavier had the biggest upsets. Got a feeling tomorrow will have more upsets.
> 
> :grin2:


I actually picked them to upset in the 1st round too. The real shocker (for me) would be upsetting Butler, but it would be really cool if they did


----------



## Kevin001

euphoria04 said:


> I actually picked them to upset in the 1st round too. The real shocker (for me) would be upsetting Butler, but it would be really cool if they did


Should be a good one.


----------



## euphoria04

Baylor proving they've truly developed a loser's mentality in that first half...


----------



## Kevin001

Michigan is showing real grit right now but how good is Evans...wow.


----------



## euphoria04

Kevin001 said:


> Michigan is showing real grit right now but how good is Evans...wow.


Michigan can't miss behind the 3 right now. Irvin looking filthy.

Despite the lack of upsets, how about how many games have been close this year? Still no buzzer beaters though I dont think.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn down goes SMU had them going to the sweet 16.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC is looking like a 1 seed....impressive.


----------



## Kevin001

Nothing too major so far....hmm.


----------



## euphoria04

And then there was one.

One perfect bracket left after today's craziness.

https://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/1927548


----------



## Kevin001

Crazy day wow! Nova out.......FSU out.....


----------



## Kevin001

My bracket is so busted lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Can Michigan pull it off...great game so far.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC needs to play better I swear.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow Duke is in serious trouble right now......crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

The sweet 16 should be epic....so excited.


----------



## hypestyle

i'm a little glad that Duke lost. always a 'final four' team-- let someone else in this time.
too bad about Michigan State.. Kansas had some better individual players.


----------



## Kevin001

hypestyle said:


> i'm a little glad that Duke lost. always a 'final four' team-- let someone else in this time.
> too bad about Michigan State.. Kansas had some better individual players.


Always? Not really they get bounced early a lot of years. Who you rooting for?


----------



## euphoria04

hypestyle said:


> i'm a little glad that Duke lost. always a 'final four' team-- let someone else in this time.


Well, not exactly.


----------



## hypestyle

Kevin001 said:


> Always? Not really they get bounced early a lot of years. Who you rooting for?


University of Michigan. Go blue.


----------



## Kevin001

hypestyle said:


> University of Michigan. Go blue.


Hmm not bad.....dark horse team. I'm with UNC all the way though. :smile2:


----------



## euphoria04

Wow. Walton was money all tournament but what was that last possession all about? I don't understand why teams take the ball up the court so slowly when they're down and with less than 10 seconds to play. You're setting yourself up for poor shot selection when you do that.


----------



## Limmy

WOW! Kansas is a scary team to play! Glad I picked them to win in most of my brackets!


----------



## Kevin001

Limmy said:


> WOW! Kansas is a scary team to play! Glad I picked them to win in most of my brackets!


I know....ugh. Hope they lose soon lol.


----------



## euphoria04

C'mon Xavier!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ In Xavier we trust. :clap


----------



## euphoria04

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ In Xavier we trust. :clap


:boogie


----------



## Kevin001

Who ever comes out of the right side of the bracket is winning it all. I pray its UNC.


----------



## Kevin001

Kentucky vs UNC will be epic. UNC better win though.


----------



## Kevin001

The champion is coming out of the right side of the bracket.....will either be Kansas, UNC, or Kentucky....book it.


----------



## Kevin001

How about Oregon.....wow....didn't see this coming.


----------



## Kevin001

That might of been the best game all year. UNC is the best for a reason though.


----------



## Kevin001

Gonzaga is the favorites? Over UNC? Crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC better win tonight....I'm so pumped for that game.


----------



## millenniumman75

I saw Mississippi State beat UConn's 111-game winning streak in the women's semi-finals last night. Last shot in overtime, too.

Last year when they played, UConn beat them 98-38. Biggest loss in history and then they turn around and beat them.


----------



## Kevin001

How about them Zags.



millenniumman75 said:


> I saw Mississippi State beat UConn's 111-game winning streak in the women's semi-finals last night. Last shot in overtime, too.
> 
> Last year when they played, UConn beat them 98-38. Biggest loss in history and then they turn around and beat them.


Yep it was crazy!


----------



## Kevin001

One game away....one game away.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats to the South Carolina women's team....1st championship...well deserved.


----------



## euphoria04

Pulling for the Zags tonight. If they win my bracket actually comes out looking ok.


----------



## euphoria04

The refs are making this game unbearable to watch. Swallow your whistles, this game is about the players/coaches, not you.


----------



## Kevin001

I told yall UNC was the best....I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## reese444

But is the ceiling the roof yet?


----------



## Winds

Rah Rah Rah


----------



## Kevin001

UNC needed this chip so bad, its been 8 long yrs.


----------



## Kevin001

Justin Jackson is going into the draft. I was hoping he would stay but I can't have everything I want lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray UNC can land Kevin Knox....would be huge for us.


----------



## Kevin001

The rich get richer for Duke.


----------



## Kevin001

Interesting to see how UNC looks Friday.


----------



## farfegnugen

yeah, a couple of games I'm going to sort of watch while I'm doing stuff tonight. Hard to believe that football season is in its last month already.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge games tonight......should be telling.


----------



## Kevin001

Grayson Allen.......um yeah.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice to see Berry back on the court.


----------



## Kevin001

First time seeing my UNC team fully play.....I'm liking it.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC better take care of business today.


----------



## Kevin001

We're getting manhandled tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Trae Young has been unbelievable.


----------



## Kevin001

Trae Young might be the best college basketball player I've ever seen wow.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC needs to win this game.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC better win this!


----------



## Kevin001

We are struggling so bad ugh. Need to get it together.


----------



## Kevin001

Duke at UNC tonight....lets go.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC going back to the title game this year would be a stretch but never know. We got 2 mcdonald all americans coming next year so I'm excited. Berry and Pinson will be replaced and still have Kenny and Luke. Bench just needs to develop.


----------



## Kevin001

The tournament starts in 2wks.....crazy!


----------



## Kevin001

Duke vs UNC lets go!


----------



## Kevin001

Baylor women's team should be a #1 seed.


----------



## tsekaren

Whos the most favored team to win it all this year?


----------



## funnynihilist

tsekaren said:


> Whos the most favored team to win it all this year?


Virginia is #1 in the country right now


----------



## Kevin001

UNC-Duke part 3 lets go!



tsekaren said:


> Whos the most favored team to win it all this year?


No dominant team right now but Duke, MSU, and Nova are the favorites.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC locked up a #2 seed tonight .


----------



## Kevin001

We got a chance at a #1 seed...slim but hey we beat Virginia and we'll have a case. Fingers crossed. Nova, Virginia, and Kansas are a lock for #1 seeds. Xavier is barely hanging on.


----------



## Kevin001

Elite 8 is my goal for us. Hope we get a 2 seed. Should be a great tourney though overall.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC has a nice path to the final 4.....I'm excited.


----------



## Kevin001

I got Arizona, UNC, Nova, and Duke in my final 4. Zona and Nova in my championship game with Nova winning. I hope UNC wins it all but Nova is so good.


----------



## Kevin001

My bracket got destroyed thanks Arizona! :bah


----------



## Kevin001

Can't help but root for Rob Gray, kid has heart.


----------



## Kevin001

Virginia lost!!!!!!!


----------



## funnynihilist

Kevin001 said:


> Virginia lost!!!!!!!


It's incredible! Who would ever have guessed that happening?


----------



## Kevin001

funnynihilist said:


> It's incredible! Who would ever have guessed that happening?


And the coach had a smile on his face. Doesn't he know he will forever be a laughing stock....this might never happen again. I'd hate to be apart of Virginia university right now.


----------



## caveman8

Kevin001 said:


> And the coach had a smile on his face. Doesn't he know he will forever be a laughing stock....this might never happen again. I'd hate to be apart of Virginia university right now.


It's one game, anything can happen. Doesn't make the coach a laughing stock.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

caveman8 said:


> It's one game, anything can happen. Doesn't make the coach a laughing stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Psshhh worst loss ever.....absolutely no excuse. I would be crying if I was on that team, always be apart of this....feel sorry for them. I can't believe I witness this, wow will be able to tell my kids .


----------



## Kevin001

Houston had that game, crazy. Houston would of been an easier opponent for us but oh well UNC still will win .


----------



## Kevin001

Didn't see this happening....ugh.


----------



## funnynihilist

My teams are advancing to the sweet 16!


----------



## Kevin001

This tournament has gotten crazy, loving it lol. I do hope either Nova, Kansas, or Duke wins though.


----------



## Kevin001

8 teams left, Nova looking so good.


----------



## Kevin001

How about Loyola Chicago!


----------



## Kevin001

Kansas vs Duke should be a good one.


----------



## Kevin001

What a game...two goliaths.


----------



## Kevin001

UCONN women are just too good.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow!!!!!!! UCONN isn't UCONN anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

Going for Notre Dame today should be a good one though.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow...legendary.


----------



## Kevin001

Looking forward to the game tonight .


----------



## Kevin001

Yep Nova is in full control.


----------



## Kevin001

Glad Maye is returning phew.


----------



## Kevin001

Duke's top 3 freshman are unbelievable.....but if one goes down it might spell doom for them.


----------



## Kevin001

Tough loss ugh


----------



## Kevin001

UNC baby! We should jump at least to #6 now.


----------



## funnynihilist

Great to see Syracuse beat Louisville


----------



## Kevin001

UNC is definitely a final four team. Not sure if we'll win it all but we'll be right there. Kinda crazy but the top 3 teams in the ACC are 3 of the 6 teams in the country imo...add Kentucky, TENN, and Gonzaga.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC should be on that 1 line.....rank #3 in the country right now. Virginia, Gonzaga, Duke, UNC are my 1's. Kentucky, TENN, and Michigan are right there though. Only Virginia and Gonzaga look like locks for 1 seeds.


----------



## Kevin001

Duke at UNC Saturday already pumped!


----------



## Kevin001

UNC is playing great ball the ACC tournament should be a good one. I think we need to make it at least to the Finals to keep our 1 seed status. Virginia, Gonzaga, Duke/UNC, Kentucky/TENN, or MSU will be the 1 seeds.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC vs Duke part 3 would be sweet .


----------



## funnynihilist

Would be great if Syracuse beats Duke tonight. Though it's highly unlikely...


----------



## Kevin001

UNC-Duke tonight!!!!!!! #1 seed on the line for winner.


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh the loss stings.


----------



## funnynihilist

Well my season is over...


----------



## Kevin001

Happy Virginia loss though :stu


----------



## Kevin001

UNC can still get a 1 seed fingers crossed!


----------



## Alyosha Clarke

funnynihilist said:


> Well my season is over...


Never!! I'm probably going to fill out at least 10 brackets on espn this year for old times. :nerd::laugh:

Who's your team Neal?

I like the Cyclones (Hilton magic ties) along with Duke and the Hawkeyes. Hope they put black n gold in the tourney!

Will it be the year of the underdog?


----------



## farfegnugen

Yeah, my teams stinking kind of ruined college bb for me this year. Usually I'm pretty good at picking potential upsets in the brackets from watching too many games, but I'll have to go with my gut or uniform color or prettiest cheerleaders this year. And Duke they're ridiculously talented. Somebody better beat them this year.


----------



## Kevin001

We got the hardest region by far :bah


----------



## Kevin001

The champion will be Duke, Gonzaga, UNC, or Kentucky....book it.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC looking prime for a deep run .


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight should be epic.


----------



## Kevin001

Another disappointing season.....oh well should be either Gonzaga, Duke, Kentucky, or Virginia that wins it all.


----------



## Kevin001

Texas Tech is for real


----------



## JerryAndSports

Let’s see if duke can get lucky again lol. We should of lost 2 times already


----------



## Kevin001

Women's final 4 is going to be epic! I still like UCONN


----------



## Kevin001

Texas Tech has been on a roll...should be a great championship game.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Another disappointing season.....oh well should be either Gonzaga, Duke, Kentucky, or Virginia that wins it all.


As of April 7th, who is still in it based on your list?!

....tonight is the final for women. I have been totally impressed by Notre Dame. I kinda figured they'd be close to taking it all. My stepmom has been a season ticket holder. During home games, if the Fighting Irish scored 88 points or more in a game, the fans would get a free Big Mac.

Five Big Macs went to her grandson as part of his 16th birthday. She kept a sixth for herself! :lol.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> As of April 7th, who is still in it based on your list?!
> 
> ....tonight is the final for women. I have been totally impressed by Notre Dame. I kinda figured they'd be close to taking it all. My stepmom has been a season ticket holder. During home games, if the Fighting Irish scored 88 points or more in a game, the fans would get a free Big Mac.
> 
> Five Big Macs went to her grandson as part of his 16th birthday. She kept a sixth for herself! :lol.


Virginia still in lol. Texas tech can win it though for sure. Yeah I like ND as well tonight.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Virginia still in lol. Texas tech can win it though for sure. Yeah I like ND as well tonight.


Devastated. I even wore my Notre Dame 2018 official football T-shirt for the ladies.

They had trouble with the Baylor tall girls - 6'4" and 6'7"?! That's like men playing against 6'11" and 7'2" players! The 6'4" lady had a NASTY knee injury - the 6'7" player stepped on her foot.

Baylor won but they didn't at the same time.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Devastated. I even wore my Notre Dame 2018 official football T-shirt for the ladies.
> 
> They had trouble with the Baylor tall girls - 6'4" and 6'7"?! That's like men playing against 6'11" and 7'2" players! The 6'4" lady had a NASTY knee injury - the 6'7" player stepped on her foot.
> 
> Baylor won but they didn't at the same time.


Great game overall


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Great game overall


It was. My stepmom was upset after following them all season.

They fought like crazy. Both teams.


----------



## Kevin001

Who wants it more!


----------



## Kevin001

Getting Cole is huge, another top 25 recruit would be nice though.


----------

